# Need new Level 2 charge cord and connector...



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Tesla is no longer selling the charge cord/connector. Anyone?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

sonoswen said:


> Tesla is no longer selling the charge cord/connector. Anyone?


They still sell it, but it's out of stock often https://shop.tesla.com/category/charging.

I would recommend an EVSE from Grizzl-e https://grizzl-e.com/home-products/ or OpenEVSE https://store.openevse.com/collections/all-products/products/advanced-bundle if they are in stock. They have multiple options.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

What happened to the one that came with your car? If it went bad, Tesla might swap it under warranty.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

android04 said:


> They still sell it, but it's out of stock often https://shop.tesla.com/category/charging.
> 
> I would recommend an EVSE from Grizzl-e https://grizzl-e.com/home-products/ or OpenEVSE https://store.openevse.com/collections/all-products/products/advanced-bundle if they are in stock. They have multiple options.


Not listed at all.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

sonoswen said:


> Not listed at all.


I see both the Gen1 and Gen2 connectors listed on the shop page. They are out of stock, but listed.

Also, there's a bazillion connectors for sale on FB marketplace.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> I see both the Gen1 and Gen2 connectors listed on the shop page.


They do not sell gen 1. Maybe you're confusing that with the directly wired one?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

iChris93 said:


> They do not sell gen 1. Maybe you're confusing that with the directly wired one?


Hmm, interesting. They show the usual Gen2 connector, and another Gen2 connector (this is what I thought was the gen1) that is direct wired with a Nema 14-50 plug, claiming faster charging than the adapter style Gen2. The descriptions don't say Gen1 or Gen2, so maybe I just assumed the corded version was the Gen1, since the Gen1s are also hard corded. I could swear I've seen Gen1s for sale on there recently, but I could be wrong.

I've never heard anyone even ever mention that there's two different Gen2 connectors.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> Gen1s are also hard corded.


This must be the confusion because gen1s are not hard corded. They also have adapters.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

The cord I am looking for is for a friend who owns a B%B. It is an older Tesla Wall charger, max output 32Amps. the cord and connector looks exactly like the Level 2 Wall charger I bought new last September, 2021.Tesla web site does Not offer a cord and connector for sale anymore.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

iChris93 said:


> This must be the confusion because gen1s are not hard corded. They also have adapters.


The plug on the Gen1 is hard corded. It looks just like that corded Gen2, but with a different end. The adapters just slip into the plug. I use a Gen1 for home charging.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

sonoswen said:


> The cord I am looking for is for a friend who owns a B%B. It is an older Tesla Wall charger, max output 32Amps. the cord and connector looks exactly like the Level 2 Wall charger I bought new last September, 2021.Tesla web site does Not offer a cord and connector for sale anymore.


Ohh.. so you're not looking for the mobile charger/connector, you're looking for a replacement CORD for a wall charger?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

If you're referring to a wall connector, you can wire in any pigtail you want (be sure to set the amperage rating on the WC).

Here's a NEMA 14-50 for example:


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> If you're referring to a wall connector, you can wire in any pigtail you want (be sure to set the amperage rating on the WC).
> 
> Here's a NEMA 14-50 for example:


no, sorry for the confusion. I am talking about the Tesla connector that you insert into the port on the car.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

sonoswen said:


> no, sorry for the confusion. I am talking about the Tesla connector that you insert into the port on the car.


best bet is eBay


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks iChris93, been watching Ebay...no luck so far...


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> no, sorry for the confusion. I am talking about the Tesla connector that you insert into the port on the car.


Has that ever been available on the Tesla shop? Never saw the charging wand cable only.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Has that ever been available on the Tesla shop? Never saw the charging wand cable only.


Don't think so.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Junkyard?


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Located an almost new Level 2 charger in my town, they want $300..


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

sonoswen said:


> no, sorry for the confusion. I am talking about the Tesla connector that you insert into the port on the car.


If you're talking about the cord from the Mobile Connector device to the car, that's not going to be user serviceable, because the unit has to remain watertight. Wall Connector, on the other hand, that cord is technically replaceable, but you'll have to find a broken unit on eBay and steal the cord from it.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Wall.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

sonoswen said:


> Wall.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/284820356917?epid=9048673253&hash=item42509dbf35:g:a8cAAOSwsKtihZDS


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> If you're talking about the cord from the Mobile Connector device to the car, that's not going to be user serviceable, because the unit has to remain watertight. Wall Connector, on the other hand, that cord is technically replaceable, but you'll have to find a broken unit on eBay and steal the cord from it.


I'm guessing that @sonoswen is referring to the entire Gen2 Wall Connector.

It does appear that Tesla has now completely removed it from their website - I only see the Gen3 Wall Connector listed there now.


----------

